# Mira Passed Her WC!!!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You has the BEST weekend. Go Mira; it's fun to see all the training pay off.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I LOVE that 2nd pic of Mira holding the ribbon... you must be so proud of her!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job Mira and mom, way to go!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! WOOHOO!!! Love your pics!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AWESOME! You have had an unforgettable weekend. Congratulations!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-well done


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! It really has been an amazing weekend and what a way to end it!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That is AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the WC! That first Ribbon is always very special and remains deeply imbeded in your memory. 



I'm hoping to see a few of the GRF folks at the September WC/WCX near Owatonna Minnesota. 

Come on people, train a little this summer and give it a try!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Wonderful news. Congrats!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news and congratulations to you and Mira. Love that picture of her with her ribbon. I would frame that picture with the ribbon on the side.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!! Way to go, Mira!

Hey, what's the name of the male judge? I've shown under him in agility and have been trying to remember his name. He's a nice guy. Were they nice at the hunt test?

Wow - that is some tall cover at Prado. Nice that you got what looks like a burr-free area!

Again, HUGE CONGRATS to you BOTH!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

HUGE congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> CONGRATS!!!!! Way to go, Mira!
> 
> Hey, what's the name of the male judge? I've shown under him in agility and have been trying to remember his name. He's a nice guy. Were they nice at the hunt test?
> 
> ...


Thank you!

The judges were Ed and Candy Ferner, I thought they were really nice. They took a lot of time to answer questions that were asked by all us newbies!

The cover was tall, but the dogs seemed to enjoy bounding through it. And it was very nice not to spend forever picking out burrs!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well jeeze look at you!! LOL!!! You and the fur kids are having a blast at the Regional!!! Do you think your luck will rub off on Maddie and I????!!! Hehe! Congrats she looks really proud of herself, now that she is starting to keep up with her brothers (from another mother)!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Fabulous accomplishment!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I got some action pictures of Mira from the WC a few weeks ago! These are from her running the double. Go Mira! I love pictures!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Just seeing this now!

Congratulations! What a great looking group of goldens and Mira looks so proud with her ribbon. And great pictures of her in the field!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey! It was awesome seeing Mira in the GR News! Congratulations. . .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's exciting to make the news!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Keepin' Da Retriever In Da Golden! I'm Lovin' It! Congrats!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Way to go, Mira and Jess! THIS IS GREAT NEWS! Congrats!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I have never been more excited to see an issue of the GR news... She is a good girl


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Mira and Jessica!!!!! That is so cool. I guess I need to pick your brain on that too! 

I am just jealous you get to play out side in tall grass. We are getting closer to playing in deep snow! Ok not yet but it is snowy.


----------

